# Re: VIC - Marlo 2011



## RedPhoenix (Jun 13, 2006)

Unfortunately, due to the change in ownership of this web site and the lack of response by the owners to my requests to remove my email address from all administrative-level notifications and functionality, I have decided to remove my posts on AKFF. Thank you for the great times, the fantastic learning experiences and the many many fish. If you are desperate for the old content of this particular post, it is available below base64 encoded and bzip2 compressed.

Red.

----

QlpoOTFBWSZTWXxXEd0AABZbgAAQSQHv8pgAL+/XgCAAaiJpGQANB6EyNMQIptDU9QZBoADQxKhQT4SSrKHPz3rsSoiBYMkJzNMdoNpRaOAkUxiyPc1UPhgpjINGUQeErjSBXpbAYuM4rQKsSUDykVTlmgfxdyRThQkHxXEd0A==


----------



## Scott (Aug 29, 2005)

Nice report mate, very entertaining. A am a bit surprised about the SL30 giving up the ghost as i have found them a tough little reel. I do love my 535 as well. You have some nice dent the horizon casting overheads there. What rod are you running them on? I guess you are now a bream fisherman.


----------



## FazerPete (Mar 10, 2009)

Who are you and what have you done with eric :? You can't be eric. eric doesn't post trip reports with fish in them. 

Sounds like fun mate. Well done.


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

good report, now go wash that sea carp slime off your grubby mitts


----------



## Zed (Sep 18, 2006)

> ...and watch my cat try to ignore me to punish me for going away again.


Well that, and you came back with nothing but smelly hands that you spent a halfhour cleaning.

Kitteh gets nada.
Watch for chocolate bars in your shoes.


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)

Heyy Eric,

Good stuff mate, shame Conran didn't turn it on for you. Sounds like you had a good time though. Nice Bream too.
I loved TFM's facebook updates on every town he went through on the iphone places app! Kept me entertained on a boring Friday night.

Cheers Mitch!!


----------



## mtfisho (May 30, 2009)




----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

Well, despite the lack of quality fish caught (apart from Eric's sea kitten) a good time was had by all i believe.










My trip started on the Friday after work where i put the 7 P's theory into place. A quick trip from Berwick to Moe, car converted from family wagon to Silver Racing Daweoo Camping & Fishing mode, complete with AI air splitter and in less than an hour i'm on my way. Next was a fairly uneventful trip up the highway, apart from nearly running off the road several times while checking in on facebook!

After checking the bins @ Maccas in Lakes for any stray mobile phones (you never know) i made my way to morningwood holiday camp (Banksia Bluff Campsite @ Cape Conran) Having never been to this spot before i was a little toey driving down the bush track in the pitch dark but soon spotted the rangers hut, slipped some $ in the envelope provided & proceeded to drive slowly through the park, turning down each little in road only to be met by the glow of campfires & sets of eyes shining in the headlights. Not wanting to impose on anyones "spot" it was a little while before i had meandered along almost to the end of the park & found a suitably secluded place to set up.



















Its always tricky picking a campsite in the dark & often a bit of a suprise to wake-up in the morning & see exactly what your surroundings are, but this time i think i nailed it! The next morning i discovered the site was only 10m from a beach access track wide enough for the AI, perfect staggering distance to the loos & was even on one of the higher points around, important when you looked @ the ground & saw the effects of the runoff from the recent rains! After a leisurely stroll down the beach to assess the possibility of a surf launch (yes) i enjoyed a nice breccie accompanied by what seemed like 20 currawongs & 1 very friendly kookaburra all intent upon stealing anything off my table as soon as i was 3 steps away from it!

I then remembered some vague agreement about meeting @ the salmon rocks ramp @ 9am so decided i'd better get moving & rig up the yak as the lack of wind meant i was going to have to pedal around the point to make the meeting.










After the easiest surf launch in history i headed for the point of the cape. As soon as i was ½ a K from the beach the mobile gained some reception & the txts started coming through. Turns out Chris & eric had made good time & were already at the ramp, i told them i was coming around via the water & to launch whenever they were ready.

The rest of the morning was spent bobbing around trying to find the action that should have been there. There was the odd bit of bait being worked close in to the point (similar to last year) but nothing underneath & we suspect it may have been the local penguins doing the work! I decided to head out wider (3 or 4 k's) to where most of the trailer boats were working around the 40-50m line but the sounder & the surface were completely barren the whole time out & back & after watching a few of the boats through the binoculars, it seemed that no-one else was doing much business either.










My tally for the yak proportion of the trip was 1 blue throated wrasse(so i'm told) and an enjoyable 20 mins spent sitting no more than 10m away from 2 seals handing around in the kelp.




























Back to morningwood for lunch & then off on separate arvo excursions. Eric had decided to chase some flotation devices he had spied in the surf earlier while Chris & i went for the less manly fruits offered by the yerung river. I'm pretty sure this is where i picked up the tick i found buried in my arm once i got home. 
Return to camp, freshen up then off to the bright lights of the Marlo pub, where apparently fat yak beer is not the most popular drink on the menu,& the ladies seem to get better looking every year!

Parma, Check!

Scenery, Check

Mozzies, Check!

Back to to the beach now to do battle with a nice size ray & several scotch & drys then retire to the Big Agness (without Vestibule) for a nice comfy, & most importantly dry night listening to the sound of rain on ripstop!

Assessing the beach in the morning it was certainly doable in the AI & to be honest, if the fish had been on the chew the previous day i would have been out there, but the sensible decision was made to pack up & basically fish every bit of water from Marlo back to Moe, which is just what we did. Apart from Eric's bream & a few small tailor @ the Marlo pier that was it for the fish but not the fishing, with Eric scoring one last catch out of the bin @ lakes maccas (always worth a look)

Great fun trip, great company, my foot almost worked properly (almost) we will do it earlier next year & hopefully the water will be a little warmer & a lot fishier!


----------



## TheFishinMusician (Feb 5, 2007)

eric said:


> Goju berries.


i deserved that!


----------

